# Banning, CA .......



## mizmary (Jun 19, 2008)

We will be visiting in August ...KOA style.....we are from Oregon......do they REALLY have shade trees there ?!?!?


----------



## sprinter31 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Koa*

If it's the KOA that i am thinking of it is full of trees in there, but it is right next to a major freeway, not too quiet I would imagine.


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

sprinter31 said:


> If it's the KOA that i am thinking of it is full of trees in there, but it is right next to a major freeway, not too quiet I would imagine.


What is it with KOA campgrounds being so close to highways, its the same up here in Canada too :smack-head:

I mean I understand it's easier to find but it sucks being so close to the road :shrug:


----------

